
404 page that lets visitors express themselves - admp
http://leftlogic.com/info/articles/404
======
ck2
Ah I thought it was going to be a feedback form - which would be a good idea.

------
jawns
I've seen a lot of creative 404 pages. Some of them are intended to have some
extra utility. This one, on the other hand, is intended to be merely novel and
fun. And I'd say it succeeds. I especially like that it shares some other
pictures that have been created.

------
antidoh
If I am directly getting the 404 page, and I receive it, then shouldn't the
status code be 200?

    
    
      curl -I http://leftlogic.com/info/articles/404
      HTTP/1.1 404 Page not found
      Date: Sun, 14 Oct 2012 12:45:07 GMT
      Server: Apache/1.3.37 (Unix) DAV/1.0.3 mod_gzip/1.3.26.1a PHP/5.4.0
      X-Powered-By: PHP/5.4.0
      Connection: close
      Content-Type: text/html
    

But it _was_ found.

~~~
pestaa
There is no resource on that endpoint so nothing was really found. It is
merely arbitrary that applications redirect you to a preconfigured URL to show
that error.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yes. Returning content for error pages is normal. The status code indicates
this isn't what was expected, but doesn't say you can't produce some other
content along with it.

------
ftwinnovations
A page discussing creative 404s giving me a 502 (where I can _not_ express
myself, no less!) is just too delicious.

~~~
ipeefreely
I love that. Worked for me though. Cool idea. I wonder if it increased
engagement.

------
Jakob
Ironically, now their servers are overloaded because too many people wanted to
see their error 404 page.

~~~
octagonal
I wonder, for every vote on a submission here, how many people actually visit
the link?

------
hnriot
How completely pointless. If I stop by my local hardware store looking for
some paint and its closed, then find a little sketch pad where I can draw a
picture to express myself if think this was the most stupid thing I've seen
all year. What is is this, kindergarten?

------
laserDinosaur
Finally!

